

Google on Google Chrome - maw
http://blogoscoped.com/google-chrome/

======
josefresco
I wonder if Chrome will hurt Mozilla's well reported search income.

~~~
unalone
I'd bet on it.

------
gasull
Comic down because for web traffic. Still available hacking the URL:

<http://blogoscoped.com/google-chrome/1>

------
wmf
I understand why they did this (right now my OmniWeb has a rsize of 1GB and
vsize of 2.9GB), but the idea of a process manager for a browser still bothers
me.

------
Herring
what the hell...? 38 pages of #@%$ing comics??

~~~
tptacek
I loved it. Comics are way underused in marketing. They're the best of both
video intros and text.

Also, the scope of what they're trying to explain in that comic? Extremely
impressive. Virtual machine architecture. Heap fragmentation. Fuzz testing.
They had Scott McCloud _draw_ it? Porn!

